# New LG Blu-ray Players



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Of course, two months after I purchase an LG blu-ray player they release an entire new line of players with a gagillion features. Their flagship player features YouTube, Vudu, Netflix, PANDORA, Picasa and more! And better yet, it has a 250 GB HDD and support for ALL kinds of files including AAC & MP4. Check it out here

I think the MSRP is only $430 as well. I like this new trend in Blu-ray hardware. Hopefully other manufacturers follow suit. :doh:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The LG players are very nice indeed, but I think there not the only company continuing to release a new player all the time, it seems like they are all doing it, especially with HDMI 1.4 and 3D players coming soon if not already :spend:


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Your smiley said it best my friend--> New features = compulsive need = spending more money!


----------

